# Hot Girls



## one million (Jan 3, 2008)

So where are all of the pictures of hot girls with pot?

Like this.


----------



## Lounge (Jan 3, 2008)

Um my favs! Sexy tattoos and sweet ganja! That 2nd girl has the worst boob job over though! lol

Lounge; Um Beeeeeer


----------



## one million (Jan 3, 2008)

That's my wife you're talking about, j/k. Actually my wifes came out alot nicer. That girl was probably high when she got it or paid $999. lol


----------



## closet.cult (Jan 3, 2008)

wow. i think i'm in love with that first chick. lovely boobs & nugs.

i'll pass on that 2nd girl with the frankentits.


----------



## Lounge (Jan 3, 2008)

one million said:


> That girl was probably high when she got it or paid $999. lol


 Discount boob jobs

Lounge:


----------



## one million (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want to pay for quality this is what you get 34DD.


----------



## Lounge (Jan 3, 2008)

nice.

lounge


----------



## one million (Jan 3, 2008)

So what is the diff between a joint, spliff, and blunt?


----------



## Lounge (Jan 3, 2008)

one million said:


> So what is the diff between a joint, spliff, and blunt?


Urban Dictionary: Define Your World fool

Joints rolled with papers, pure dank.
Spliff is rolled with papers, dank, and some tobacco in that shit.
Blunts is rolled with leaves from cigars, like phillys that you empty the 'bacco out of. 
Damn man you on a growing forum, much less you should know this 

Lounge: Fan of the joint


----------



## one million (Jan 3, 2008)

Dude I just roll. OG style.


----------



## Lounge (Jan 3, 2008)

one million said:


> Dude I just roll. OG style.


OG. You know the "O" stands for OLD. lol jk but its like I say 'improvements are a good thing' sometimes they are sometimes not but usually good  anyways peace, going to bed. 

Lounge


----------



## A W 0 L (Jan 8, 2008)

Beaverbong.com - It's 4:20 Got a Beaver? 

.end of thread.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

umm....

not sure if you noticed..

but uh...

those girls have.. 

have.. well... metal in their nipples?

iloveyou


----------



## A W 0 L (Jan 9, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> umm....
> 
> not sure if you noticed..
> 
> ...


 
lol what..?


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 9, 2008)

you have never seen nipple rings gk?

and thats girls boobs had to look better before the job, id want my $999 back. 
We should also consider she may have paid with head and if she sucked at it the DR. could have been giving her what she paid for


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 9, 2008)

Holes in the nipple with metal then put in the holes.... ??????


i think I'll go hit my KAK with a hammer...


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 9, 2008)

it isnt that bad i had like 20 people watch me get mine pierced but im into a little pain

although it makes breast feeding interesting


----------



## ToastyBowlDropper (Jan 9, 2008)

that first girl is tasty. looks all natural too...yummy

the second girl is... nasty, and those boobs in the corset look nice, but are they real? if so... nice. little big though.

ps. im a girl,,, and yes... i like boobs.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 9, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm im a girl and i like boobs but i like a nice ass in a tight pair of jeans even better


----------



## lowerlevel (Jan 9, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> mmmmmmmmm im a girl and i like boobs but i like a nice ass in a tight pair of jeans even better


dont we all.........


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 9, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> mmmmmmmmm im a girl and i like boobs but i like a nice ass in a tight pair of jeans even better


nice ass !! sorry no jeans...............


----------



## closet.cult (Jan 9, 2008)

that's a great ass!


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 9, 2008)

there aint nothing wrong with a little butt lovin-the ladies man


----------



## lowerlevel (Jan 9, 2008)

is that you bigmike.. lol


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jan 9, 2008)

lowerlevel said:


> is that you bigmike.. lol


part of me......


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 9, 2008)

wow shame about the jeans huh


----------



## one million (Jan 10, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> umm....
> 
> not sure if you noticed..
> 
> ...


I love a chick with nipple rings. It lets you know she is comfortable with her body and sexuality and she's freeky.



ToastyBowlDropper said:


> that first girl is tasty. looks all natural too...yummy
> 
> the second girl is... nasty, and those boobs in the corset look nice, but are they real? if so... nice. little big though.
> 
> ps. im a girl,,, and yes... i like boobs.


Trust me they are just perfect not too big, but with some help from the good Doc. If you like her boobs you should see her ass, it's all orignal. My girl is into boobs too and hot girls, thats cool.


----------



## one million (Jan 10, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> nice ass !! sorry no jeans...............


That is a nice ass. i don't like girls too thin. Been with everything between a 0 and 9. But you can't beat a great ass. Lately I've been seeing thin girls with asses. I wonder if they are real. I do live in the land of make believe.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

you have a nice ass bigmike and love long hair.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 10, 2008)

one million said:


> It lets you know she is comfortable with her body and sexuality



wait a minute..
*
Putting holes in your nipples shows that ONE is comfortable with their body and sexuality?*

HUH? can you explain that?

When I get up to go eat food... I do it cause I am not comfortable being hungry.

When I wipe my ass I do it cause I am not comfortable with shit on my arse

When I put a condom on, its because I am not comfortable going raw dawg

and when I pull out my KAK I suspect I would be more comfortable without an extra hole in it.... 


I thought people did stuff when they were not comfortable with themselves

tatoos
tupees
piercings
struts
boob jobs

etc

But I am seriously open to being educated on this subject..



and 

How do I show that I am comfortable with my body and sexuality without putting holes in my body?

AND, What does it mean to be comfortable with your sexuality?

thank you
iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 10, 2008)

one million said:


> I do live in the land of make believe.



Los Angeles
Miami
San Diego

?

Arizona?


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

or you could be comfortable with someone elses sexuality and play with mine


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 10, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> or you could be comfortable with someone elses sexuality and play with mine



ok then

i think that's what i need to completely understand..

TO PLAY WITH YOURS


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

i grew up in myrtle beach and i once met a guy with like 47 holes in his pecker. to be honest it was the grossest thing i ever saw, he was in magazines though


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> i grew up in myrtle beach and i once met a guy with like 47 holes in his pecker. to be honest it was the grossest thing i ever saw, he was in magazines though


how did he still have a dick lol


----------



## one million (Jan 10, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Los Angeles
> Miami
> San Diego
> 
> ...


Los Angeles the center of the world or not.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

why would you do that he cant even fuck anymore


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

if i couldent fuck anymore i would kill myself. sex is my drug of choice.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

yea i have to at least be able to fuck myself, he couldnt even do that


----------



## one million (Jan 10, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> wait a minute..
> *
> Putting holes in your nipples shows that ONE is comfortable with their body and sexuality?*
> 
> ...



I'm not too sure if I can answer your questions. But the point I was trying to make was that women who chose to pierce their nipples or other sensitive parts tend to be more open toward sex in general, and I don't mean open with everyone. Just comfortable with who they are, not to say you need cold hard erotic steel running thru you to make you comfortable. Some people choose to share this information with society and other only with their partner, one way is not better than the other just different.

Todays society has caused many women to feel ashamed of their bodies if they are not a perfect size 2. Men find beauty in many different ways a girl could have amazing eyes, nice simile, great hair, or nice body what ever it is that attracts you to someone else is a personal thing an can not be standardize. Contrary to what the media tells us what standard beauty is for all of us. 

Comfortable with your sexuality for me is not feeling like you have to hold bake for fear of your partners reaction. You are who you are and you dont make excuses for it.

BTY Garden Knowm are you a man or woman, not that it matters?


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

wow thats sad. but he was in a magazine lmao.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

2 of my x girl friends had there nipples pierced and both loved wierd shit.


----------



## one million (Jan 10, 2008)

In order to servive I need food shelter and sex. That's just me, don't want to upset GK.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

one million said:


> In order to servive I need food shelter and sex. That's just me, don't want to upset GK.


me too lol. i would like to ad weed to the mix but if i had to pick it would be sex for shore.


----------



## one million (Jan 10, 2008)

So a question to all of the girls who like girls, is your man cool with it? And how do you find eachother (girl/girl)? My wife is into girls but had her first experience at 40 she loved it but the other girl was 30, hot and also new to g on g action. things didn't last too long but they are still friends. Wife now want to find someone else but has no idea how, suggestions? She is attractive but intraverted (will not make the first move).


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 10, 2008)

one million said:


> In order to servive I need food shelter and sex. That's just me, don't want to upset GK.



LOL

Thanks for he lengthy post and I appreciate you explanation.... it made perfect sense to me.... which is not always easy...


I like to think of myself as a FLYING BULL ... part CRAZED ANIMAL WITH ONLY ONE INTENTION... and PART ANGEL.. with only one intention..

iloveyou

BTW - i haven't actually flown yet..still working out the logistics on that...

and yes... LA is the center of the UNIVERSE.. until you go to NYC....

I am up in Berkeley..

dwelled in LA for a few...

later in life I got to the opportunity to do my thing in NYC... WOW

wow wow wow

AMAZING PLACE - play ground for adults!! for sure

iloveyou


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

i dont think i would like my girl fucking enyone else. plus all the girls i go out with are not into that.


----------



## one million (Jan 10, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> LOL
> 
> Thanks for he lengthy post and I appreciate you explanation.... it made perfect sense to me.... which is not always easy...
> 
> ...


You didn't answer, dude or chick?


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

yea we love it, but if you are serious im sure your area has poly groups and such.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

o yea and i dont mind him getting down with another either i thinkits hot, i know he loves me more


----------



## one million (Jan 10, 2008)

GK,
I allways think of this when I see your avitar.


----------



## one million (Jan 10, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> o yea and i dont mind him getting down with another either i thinkits hot, i know he loves me more


Man or woman?


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

he's not into men, i dont think would want another even if he approved.


----------



## one million (Jan 10, 2008)

Yah, she could have all the women she wants but no men. Just the way I feel.


----------



## bwinn27 (Jan 10, 2008)

i dont know fucking someone else to me is fucking someone else. thats just me.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 10, 2008)

its fun to share its just sex, he has my heart in the palm of his hand but thats cool too bwinn


----------



## WRRide (Nov 16, 2009)

I am with kayasgarden on this one- sex is just sex and it is fun to share. Everyone has a different out look and different limitations just like most things- there are a lot of different ways to do it.


----------

